# Проститe/извинитe



## Zio Gilito

Hi there it's me again, with another beginner-like simple question. This time the question is: which is the difference between проститe and извинитe?
I know the both of them mean "excuse me", so I guess the difference may lie in the fact that one is more polite or something like this.


----------



## rusita preciosa

These words can be interchangeable, but general rule is that проститe is more “grave”. Consider thsi:
извинитe = excuse me 
проститe = forgive me


----------



## Maroseika

They are quite interchangeable in the most cases of colloquial use.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Ok, I see. Thank you very much
By the way, I can also use извини and прости as interchangeable, right?


----------



## rusita preciosa

Zio Gilito said:


> Ok, I see. Thank you very much
> By the way, I can also use извини and прости as interchangeable, right?


In certain cases they are interchangeable, in others thay are not. You need to provide specific context if you want a more meaningful response.

I gave you the general rule, the difference is very similar to that between respective English words.


----------



## morzh

As a courtesy analog of "excuse me" (entschuldigen Sie, ferzeihung, desculpe, scusi and so on in other languages) the two are fully interchangeable as both mean "forgiveness".

However when used as an apology, they are different.

One says "Прости меня", when the transgression is quite palpable, borderline unacceptable, or even catastrophic and the apology has to be deep.
Anything from marital infidelity or forgetting the Christmas gift to poisoning a favorite pet ferret.

"Извини" - a lighter type apology, for minor transgressions, like stepping on someone toe, or pushing in a subway, or forgetting to take the garbage out, or snapping.
BTW no one prohibits you from using "прости" in this case - the deeper the apology, the smaller size diamond earrings have to accompany it.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Very interesting. Thank you guys


----------



## Ben Jamin

morzh said:


> As a courtesy analog of "excuse me" (entschuldigen Sie, verzeihung, desculpe, scusi and so on in other languages) the two are fully interchangeable as both mean "forgiveness".


----------



## septentrionalis

Еще раз процитирую morzh-а, вслед за Ben Jamin: 


> As a courtesy analog of "excuse me" (entschuldigen Sie, ferzeihung, desculpe, scusi and so on in other languages) the two are fully interchangeable as both mean "forgiveness".


Ну не знаю...
Только два примера. Первые, что пришли мне в голову.
1. Когда я не понял смысл сказанного собеседником или просто плохо его расслышал, я наверняка скажу "простите" (извините - сомнительно, значительно менее понятно, грубовато, imho).
2. Когда я иду своим обычным шагом вдоль по тротуару , а впереди меня медленно идут плотной группой несколько человек, мешая мне пройти (как их обойти? они ведут себя явно невежливо), я, слегка раздосадованный грубостью их поведения, произношу: "извините (!)". Я, конечно, не извиняюсь, а просто даю им понять, что они находятся в общественном месте (" вы тут не одни"). 
+ замечание: в русской культуре *не принято* извинятся, если случайно с кем-то столкнулся на улице. (никаких тебе pardon!)
Извинения в этом случае носят исключительный характер и говорят об *исключительной* культуре общения. Тому, кому сказали "простите" (не "извините"!) в такой ситуации, такая исключительная вежливость может сильно поднять настроение. 
 Не случайно русское "простите" (= 3 слога) такое длинное, его невозможно произнести на ходу, как французское pardon (pa-do = 2 слога).


----------



## estreets

Septentrionalis,
Не разочаровывайте наших зарубежных друзей, у нас вполне принято извинят*Ь*ся, если случайно с кем-нибудь столкнулся на улице.
И для этого используется форма "извиняюсь".
Или Вы про какой-то определенный возраст говорите?
----
Do not disappoint our fireign friends, definitely there is a custom to apologize in our society if someone has pushed people in the street.
And for this we use "извиняюсь".
Or do you mean any particular age?


----------



## dec-sev

estreets said:


> Septentrionalis,
> Не разочаровывайте наших зарубежных друзей, у нас вполне принято извинят*Ь*ся, если случайно с кем-нибудь столкнулся на улице.
> И для этого используется форма "извиняюсь".
> Или Вы про какой-то определенный возраст говорите?


Про воспитание . 
"извиняюсь" или "извините".
@Ben Jamin. Re: correction: + с большой буквы.
@estreets: Я бы только сказал "не вводите в заблуждение"


----------



## septentrionalis

> И для этого используется форма "извиняюсь".


4 слога!!! пока один человек ее произнесет, другой будет уже на противоположной стороне улицы. Я лично никогда бы не успел его произнести на ходу. Ср. француза, который может мимо вас промчатся и мимоходом, как-бы невзначай, выдать вам всего две согласных своего "извинения". Ему же будет сложнее их *не* произнести - настолько это у него выработанный с годами автоматизм.
Конечно, все сказанное относится не ко всем людям и отражает в большей степени ситуацию в крупных городах (впрочем, в средних по размерам населенных пунктах культуры, наверное, еще меньше). 
ср. специальное краткое *междометие* par-don во французском = *отсутствие* отдельного слова в русском ( "простите" - только форма глагола).


> извинятЬся


недоглядел, вот и проглядел. Вначале написал в 3-м лице, потом переписал, не исправив.



> Я бы только сказал "не вводите в заблуждение"


Сколько людей - столько и мнений.


----------



## dec-sev

septentrionalis said:


> недоглядел, вот и проглядел. Вначале написал в 3-м лице, потом переписал, не исправив.


Это не страшно. Каждый может ошибиться. А вот за французов обидно :d. За тех, у кого выработанный автоматизм не извиняться. Хотел бы что-нибудь вам возразить, да не могу. Я только раз в течении трёх дней с общался французом по работе. Но так как я по-французски не палре па, то мы общались на английском. Думаю, что  от таки сказал бы мне  "сорри" если бы невзначай толкнул меня 
Интересная теория: обратная зависимость длинны слова "извините" от размера места проживания  Хотя, возможно, что-то в этом есть.


----------



## septentrionalis

> За тех, у кого выработанный автоматизм не извиняться.


Dec-sev, я написал ровно об обратном.
У французов есть автоматизм в общении, который заключается в том, что они по поводу и без повода чуть что так и норовят вставить свое pardon.
В русском же языке просто нет лексических средств для соблюдения такой обезличенной стандартной вежливости (мне вот их не хватает, не всегда успеваю я произнести грубоватое "извините" или искреннее "простите").


----------



## Maroseika

septentrionalis said:


> + замечание: в русской культуре *не принято* извинятся, если случайно с кем-то столкнулся на улице. (никаких тебе pardon!)


Да, очень странное наблюдение. Моему опыту не соответствует.


----------



## septentrionalis

Да, сложный и интересный вопрос.
Из того, что нашел в интернете.
Здесь http://www.dialog-21.ru/Archive/2004/Krongauz.pdf , например, об этом сказано следующее: "Среди наиболее важных конкретных выводов можно назвать следующие. Традиционный русский речевой этикет в сравнении с условным «европейским» подразумевает, с одной стороны, большую дистантность и анонимность *в ситуациях с отсутствием коммуникации или с формальной коммуникацией* (выделено мною, ситуация, соответствующая "столкновению" на улице), с другой стороны, – большую контактность и открытость в ситуациях неформального, полноценного общения."
Т.е. в русском нет т. н. "усредненной" стандартной европейской вежливости, наличие которой легко заметно в (отдельных) европейских странах. Вежливость такая, возможно, способствует более легкому функционированию социальных институтов (сложно отрицать факт, что функционируют они там в целом, если не вдаваться в частности, лучше).
 Есть еще книга Ратмайр Р. Прагматика извинения: Сравнительное исследование на материале русского языка и русской культуры. М., 2003. Кто-нибудь читал? Что там об этом сказано?
 В сети нашел только рецензию здесь: http://iph.ras.ru/uplfile/root/biblio/em/em5/8.pdf
 Пара мыслей, которые меня в ней заинтересовали. 
 1. "Так в русском языке, в отличие от
английского или немецкого, извинение, как правило, употребляется в
форме обращения к адресату (*пресловутое «извиняюсь» традиционно
оценивается как проявление невоспитанности и низкой культуры, хотя
в последнее время и в меньшей степени*)."
 Ср. про "извиняюсь" выше.
Ср. неприемлимость в "хорошем" французском абсурдной, но часто  употребляемой носителями языка, формулы je m'excuse. (porquoi je dois  t'excuser, si tu t'excuse toi-meme?)
 2.  "Внешнему наблюдателю может показаться, что *русские гораздо реж
приносят извинения, чем европейцы. И фактически это действительно
так.* *<...>*
 3. Просто очень интересное наблюдение: " *<...>* Рус-
ские нередко в ответ на принесенные извинения высказывают упреки
или начинают поучать."
 Т.е. русские реже извиняются в одних ситуациях (каких?) и чаще - в других (каких?).


----------



## septentrionalis

А вот здесь http://www.dp.ru/a/2010/03/05/Delovoj_jetiket_izvinenija я нашел одну из  попыток объяснить феномен "грубого русского", предпринятой одним из русских журналистов (здесь, наверное, можно заметить и типичное журналистское желание все преувеличить) : "Царящий в нашем обществе культ силы – во многом отголоски "рабоче-крестьянского этикета" двадцатых годов прошлого века и презрения к "буржуйским манерам". Грубость и агрессия оказались очень живучи, и до сих пор можно услышать на улице или в общественном транспорте вместо извинений: "а ты не стой на дороге!"

Для европейца извиниться при неловкости или случайном столкновении – вещь совершенно естественная. Причем европейский человек извиняется автоматически, даже если виноват не он.
В свое время был проведен забавный эксперимент. По Красной площади в Москве, где всегда много гостей столицы – и наших, и зарубежных – шел экспериментатор. Он нарочно задевал плечом прохожих, но при этом сразу же просил прощения. Иностранцы отвечали что-то вроде "Ничего страшного" или тоже автоматически извинялись. Почти все "наши" реагировали возмущенно – "куда идешь?", "смотреть надо!" или еще грубее.
К сожалению, наши граждане нередко реагируют так же грубо и агрессивно даже в тех случаях, когда сами на кого-то наступили, задели или толкнули."


----------



## estreets

Septentrionalis,
One little comment.
This thread discusses an issue concerning use of the words *Проститe/извинитe* and not a wide matter of Russian politeness. If you want to discuss this you are free to start a new thread.
I'm sure Zio Gilito as the thread starter is not much interested in those discussions especially in Russian.


----------



## dec-sev

septentrionalis said:


> Dec-sev, я написал ровно об обратном.
> ...


недоглядел, вот и проглядел.


----------



## cyanista

estreets said:


> This thread discusses an issue concerning use of the words *Проститe/извинитe* and not a wide matter of Russian politeness. If you want to discuss this you are free to start a new thread.


Allow me to note that a thread on Russian politeness would be a cultural, not a linguistic discussion. The only place for these at WRF is the Culture Cafe (access limited to senior members who have joined at least 6 months ago).


----------



## Zio Gilito

> I'm sure Zio Gilito as the thread starter is not much interested in those discussions especially in Russian.


Thank you very much, estreets. I want to say that I am interested in these matters/manners. However, since I've just started to learn Russian, I can't understand almost anything in your discussions. Therefore, I would appreciate if, in future posts in this thread, the English language were used. Thank you


----------



## dec-sev

Zio Gilito said:


> Thank you very much, estreets. I want to say that I am interested in these matters/manners. However, since I've just started to learn Russian, I can't understand almost anything in your discussions. Therefore, I would appreciate if, in future posts in this thread, the English language were used. Thank you


 Querido Zio Gilito,
Quisiera atraer tu atención al hecho de que Septentrionalis escribió en ruso sólo despues de que hubieras recibido las respuestas a todas tus preguntas. Yo me dirigía a Septentrionalis, por eso opté por mi idioma natal. No veo ningúna razón porqué los rusos deban usar otro idioma cuando hablan entre sí (en un foro ruso, dicho de paso )
Al mismo tiempo te recomendaría que leyeras más en ruso si quieres mejorar tus conocimientos del idioma. 
Saludos.

Уважаемый Zio Gilito
Хочу обратить ваше внимание на тот факт, что Septentrionalis писал на русском только после того, как вы получили ответы на все ваши вопросы. Не вижу причин, почему русские должны общаться на английском или каком-нибудь другом языке на русском форуме.


P.D. Espero que  andelantes en  tus estudios  y  bien pronto puedas  hacer tus preguntas en ruso


----------



## estreets

Dec-sev
Once I found this http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=9131074&postcount=20
and thought it over carefully. I think it's quite right and reasonable.


----------



## dec-sev

estreets,
Я помню ту ветку. 
Надеюсь, вы обратили внимание и на то, что я написал выше:


> что Septentrionalis писал на русском *только после того, как вы получили ответы на все ваши вопросы*.


Так что я не вижу никакой проблемы. 
К тому же, я недавно получил личное сообщение от одного продвинутого участника, в котором он удивлялся почему русские так мало пишут по-русски и выразил желание, чтобы русского языка здесь было больше. 
На одной из веток кто-то из продвинутых заметил, что многие участвуют на форуме "for the fun of reading". Не совсем понятно, что имелось ввиду, но я думаю, что тем, кто изучает русский интереснее читать что-нибудь написанное на русском, а не на нашем с  вами далеко несовершенном английском. Для этого есть соответствующий форум. 
В любом случае, Zio Gilito ответы получил, а что касается нашей дискуссии на тему культуры извинений в русскоязычных мегаполисах, то если эта тема Zio Gilito так уж заинтересовала, то он сможет вернуться к ней, когда достаточно овладеет русским. Вот и стимул изучать язык образовался 
Я тоже had my fun. Спрошу на немецком форуме, как они справляются с Entschuldigung -- 4 слога


----------



## Orlin

dec-sev said:


> estreets,
> Я помню ту ветку.
> К тому же, я недавно получил личное сообщение от одного продвинутого участника, в котором он удивлялся почему русские так мало пишут по-русски и выразил желание, чтобы русского языка здесь было больше.
> На одной из веток кто-то из продвинутых заметил, что многие участвуют на форуме "for the fun of reading". Не совсем понятно, что имелось ввиду, но я думаю, что тем, кто изучает русский интереснее читать на русском, а не на нашем с вами далеко несовершенном английском. Для этого есть соответствующий форум.


 
Может быть, я Вам написал это сообщение. Я считаю, что большинство участников, посещающих русский форум, интересуется русским языком намного больше, чем английским или каким-либо другом, а и этот форум для дискуссий именно о *русском* языке. Поэтому здесь должно быть намного больше русского языка, а только начинающим следует отвечать на языках, которые они понимают лучше.


----------



## Zio Gilito

> Al mismo tiempo te recomendaría que leyeras más en ruso si quieres mejorar tus conocimientos del idioma.


Que no te quepa la menor duda de que lo hago tanto como puedo, pero lo encuentro bastante dificil si estoy aprendiendo y por ahora, tan solo sé decir unas pocas frases, ... Como comprenderás un texto escrito en ruso sobre la educación en Rusia, para mi, es de una gran complejidad, cuando no roza la imposibilidad 
Do not ever think I do not try to read in Russian as much as I can. I find it quite hard as I'm only a beginner and all my knowledge lies in some simple phrases... As you may comprehend, a Russian text about Russian politeness is extremely complex, and some times even crosses the line of imposibility


> P.D. Espero que  andelantes en  tus estudios  y  bien pronto puedas  hacer tus preguntas en ruso


Yo lo espero también. Спасибо


> Once I found this http://forum.wordreference.com/showp...4&postcount=20
> and thought it over carefully. I think it's quite right and reasonable.


Thanks again, estreets


----------



## estreets

dec-sev said:


> estreets,
> Я помню ту ветку.
> Надеюсь, вы обратили внимание и на то, что я написал выше:
> 
> 
> 
> что Septentrionalis писал на русском *только после того, как вы получили ответы на все ваши вопросы*.
> 
> 
> 
> Так что я не вижу никакой проблемы.
> К тому же, я недавно получил личное сообщение от одного продвинутого участника, в котором он удивлялся почему русские так мало пишут по-русски и выразил желание, чтобы русского языка здесь было больше.
> На одной из веток кто-то из продвинутых заметил, что многие участвуют на форуме "for the fun of reading". Не совсем понятно, что имелось ввиду, но я думаю, что тем, кто изучает русский интереснее читать что-нибудь написанное на русском, а не на нашем с вами далеко несовершенном английском. Для этого есть соответствующий форум.
> В любом случае, Zio Gilito ответы получил, а что касается нашей дискуссии на тему культуры извинений в русскоязычных мегаполисах, то если эта тема Zio Gilito так уж заинтересовала, то он сможет вернуться к ней, когда достаточно овладеет русским. Вот и стимул изучать язык образовался
Click to expand...

 А как Zio Gilito узнает, что в этом тексте уже не содержится ответов на его вопрос?
And how can Zio Gilito know that those Russian texts do not contain answers to his/her question?


----------



## septentrionalis

Выражу смелое утверждение, что *форум* читают десятки или даже сотни человек. Они узнают.


----------



## dec-sev

Zio Gilito said:


> Que no te quepa la menor duda de que lo hago tanto como puedo, pero lo encuentro bastante dificil si estoy aprendiendo y por ahora, tan solo sé decir unas pocas frases, ... Como comprenderás un texto escrito en ruso sobre la educación en Rusia, para mi, es de una gran complejidad, cuando no roza la imposibilidad


Lo del leer en ruso es un consejo general . Claro que ruso es un idioma difícil. Especialmente para los cuyo idioma natal no es eslavo. Pero rusita y morzh ya habían contestado a tus preguntas por eso entablé conversación con Septentrionalis en ruso. Entiendo que lo escrito es muy difícil para ti. Nuestra discusión tiene poco que ver con la pregunta original, pero supongo que cyanista no la ha borrado para que puedas regresar a ella cuando tus conocimientos sean bastanes para poder leerla. 



Orlin said:


> Может быть, я Вам написал это сообщение.


Именно 


estreets said:


> А как Zio Gilito узнает, что в этом тексте уже не содержится ответов на его вопрос?
> And how can Zio Gilito know that those Russian texts do not contain answers to his/her question?


Если вопрос ко мне, а не ко всем, то можно не дублировать на английский 
Главное, что Zio Gilito уже получил ответ (причем на английском) на вопрос, который интересует его в настоящий момент. Про количество слогов в словах "пердон" и "извините",было интересно _мне_. Поэтому я написал по-русски. Извините , но мне с русскими легче общаться на русском.
Если я не ошибаюсь, то вы привели цитату из ветки, где спрашивающий тоже был испанцем. Тогда Маросейка привел ссылку из Розеталя, а я  не поленился перевести её на испанский. Может и вы, если вы уж так переживаете за Zio Gilito, переведете дискуссию (хотя бы вкратце) на английский и пошлете перевод Zio Gilito по личному сообщению, если это офф-топик.

@cyanista. Похоже, что мы в очередной раз делаем проблему из ничего. Может ещё один ликбез назрел?


----------

